
Experian CEO trying to lobby his way out of responsibility for T-Mobile breach - rubbingalcohol
https://www.youbetrayedus.org/experian
======
tzs
The site claims that CISA would "give them total legal immunity when they get
hacked, as long as they share your personal information with the government".

Here is the text of CISA: [https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-
congress/senate-bill/754...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-
congress/senate-bill/754/text)

What specific sections of it support that claim?

~~~
tptacek
(Answer: none of them; FFTF is simply making that up.)

